# 2-Day Presi



## Stephen (Aug 19, 2003)

I've seen a number of links on one-day Presi hikes... wondering if anyone has broken it up to two-days. Wondering about a good overnight point, one of the huts, perhaps?

-T


----------



## pedxing (Aug 23, 2003)

Lake of the Clouds would be the natural stoping point for a two day traverse, I think.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 29, 2003)

*Presi's*

Due to the camping restrictions, LOC is the best place to stop.  If you are backpacking, you have to drop off the ridge quite some distance to camp legally. (There are a few illegal spots below LOC)  Hermit Lake is fair location but that requires picking up your permit & also climbing down & back up Tucks.  Dropping down into Oake Gulf may be least painful area.  (This is also better for going south to north.

If going North to South, one of the RMC Shelters would not be too bad.  Do Madison & Adams first & then head down.  Your second day is much longer but if you stay at higher camps your trip up Jefferson is not bad & then after Washington, it's pretty much all downhill.


----------



## bostonhiker (Sep 8, 2003)

Just finished a 2-day Presi from North to South.

Started at Appalachia, up Airline Trail, hit Madison, Adams, and Jefferson, and then stayed the night at the Lake of the Clouds (had to make dinner at 6pm so we missed Clay and Washington).  Next day hit Monroe, Ike, Pierce, and Jackson.


----------

